# The moment you've all been waiting for has arrived!!!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh I like her! She's lovely!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's really nice-looking! She looks like a nice sprinter with her long, low-to-the-ground body


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I likey! Nice mare


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

OOOOHHHH Im lovin her!


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

oh shes beautifull' doesn't look tubby at all to me


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Lol, so where's the big mean critique I've been waiting for? Eh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

She is very pretty!!!! I love her head!!!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments, btw!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments, btw!! Until my husband starting working these cutters, we thought she was a small horse, lol. But she's a complete TANK compared to most of them, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

It's pretty hard to do a big mean critique when you can everything is in proportion and she has nice clean legs, nice mare! 

If you really want something mean, ummm, she's not quite the shade of brown I like...?


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

LOL! Thanks! I really appreciate all the compliments and nice things!!!

She's dirty too, lol, spent 2 days all day gathering calves, the worked the dummy in 80º heat and didn't hardly break a sweat! 

She's fantastic. Slow, but full of heart and go! ; ) I am sooo excited!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Oh, and she's Black. She just has a few of the winter fuzzies that have died but not fallen out yet that come off reddish. But she has no brown in her nose or her flanks, she's BLACK, baby!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oops, my bad. Guess it must have been all that DIRT! There you go, that's kinda mean isn't it? Have fun with her she looks like she would go all day.

(I meant to say you can SEE everything is in proportion, when I type too fast my fingers can't keep up with my brain so I tend to leave out words).


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She's beautiful! I really like her, your got your self a pretty hot mare there!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Here's her 2nd ride since she left Montana in December. She's a little skittish of the flag, but we're getting there!!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Here are some more recent pictures! How does she look, now that she's at a little bit better weight?


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

and yes, she does tend to over-flex a little bit... she gets in a hurry to reverse if I ask for a back.


----------

